# Why is he licking my pillow?



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

This dog gets crazier by the moment! 

Now he's on my bed licking my pillow.

I mean, he's going to town on it like I had put a steak on it the night before! 

I guess he's just bored or trying to entertain himself, but he just sniffed around and then hopped up and got down to business on the pillow. He's been doing it for at least 5 minutes now.

Crazy dog!  Though, licking is better than shredding, so I'll count my blessings


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

Do you drool in your sleep?  Your pillow probably smells like you.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Mine all do that.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

FourIsCompany said:


> Do you drool in your sleep?  Your pillow probably smells like you.


Not that I'm aware of 



Yeah, it probably does smell like me (or at least my hair, he has this...thing...about my hair).


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

Eeew! I'd curb that behavior pronto! Just what you need, come home exhausted, bed never looked so comfortable, only to plop into a pile of dog spit!


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

Mine do that as well. It's kind of odd...I think it's because the bed smells like us so much (because we lay on it all night) that it tastes good too. I don't worry about it, it dries by the time we go to bed the next time.


----------



## aokisweet (Apr 17, 2009)

Mine do that, not bad, what they do like to do is lick me and my daughter, mainly the hands and arms when we come home or are sitting on the floor - they will run by and just lick us quick and go on. Also after we bathed and lotion............I seen on Ceaser Milan that it may be submission as well.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

aokisweet said:


> Mine do that, not bad, what they do like to do is lick me and my daughter, mainly the hands and arms when we come home or are sitting on the floor - they will run by and just lick us quick and go on. Also after we bathed and lotion............I seen on Ceaser Milan that it may be submission as well.


Yes! Lotion!! That drives me crazy!! They lick my legs after I use lotion...and my arm pits after I use deoterant...yuck!!! I don't know why they like the taste of those things!!!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey tries to do that at night when your head is ON the pillow.. She'd rather lick our faces, but seeing as we're trying to sleep we tell her no, and then she starts licking the pillows


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh yeah, Wally is hooked on lotion too. 

I don't dare lie down in his presence unless I'm ready to get licked! 

If I lie down, he'll go after the space between my ears and neck. It's like it's a perfect fit for his nose, so he HAS to check it out. 

Guess he's checking to see if I've washed behind my ears! And evidently, if I haven't (at least not to his satisfaction), he'll help me out  

I clean your ears, you scratch mine?



aokisweet said:


> Mine do that, not bad, what they do like to do is lick me and my daughter, mainly the hands and arms when we come home or are sitting on the floor - they will run by and just lick us quick and go on. Also after we bathed and lotion............I seen on Ceaser Milan that it may be submission as well.


I've read about that, where licking can be a submissive/appeasement gesture. 

I get the hands and arms treatment as well. Or lately with the weather warmer, knees and shins treatment. I could be sitting minding my own business, he'll come up and lick my knees a few times and then curl up at my feet (or in the space between my legs).


----------



## BobSD (Feb 1, 2008)

My female humps my pillow,  so what do you think that means, I am serious, usually right after evening meal. I have amale also and he looks at her, he is not sure why either. We discussed it and we both agree it a dominance thing between her and the pillow. Least my pillow is dry. lol


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

BobSD said:


> My female humps my pillow,  so what do you think that means, I am serious, usually right after evening meal. I have amale also and he looks at her, he is not sure why either. We discussed it and we both agree it a dominance thing between her and the pillow. Least my pillow is dry. lol


LOLLOLOL!!!! Haha!! That's funny. I think I'd rather my pillow be licked than humped though.....lol!!!


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Akira licks and rubs himself on or pillows, he also does that to anyone lying on the floor, he'll start licking their hair and suddenly rub himself on the hair like a mad men.


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

If you put a command on the licking and make it into a trick you can have control of the behavior. No doggy tongue ever touches me because i put a command on the licking


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Ours, especially Smalls, licks the couch, pillows, and the comforter. She also snuffles the crap out of my arm pits and licks my chest.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Don't be such a party pooper , feel the love !!!  Your missing out on a lot of affection , but that's my opinion .




HORSEandHOUND said:


> No doggy tongue ever touches me because i put a command on the licking


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Ewww! I'm gonna go change my pillowcase now.......

Penny sometimes licks the walls and sofa. I don't know why. She's just weird, I guess. She licks the carpet, too, but usually only after something yummy has spilled on it.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

yum drool...


----------



## Dr.PetVet (Jun 1, 2009)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> Eeew! I'd curb that behavior pronto! Just what you need, come home exhausted, bed never looked so comfortable, only to plop into a pile of dog spit!


No, I'm pretty sure that there is no worry. It is completely natural. What dogs don't smell, they eat, or in your case, lick. They love their owner's smell. Actually, I sometimes give my dog something that I commonly use (pillowcase, t-shirt, etc...) so it would give her comfort while I'm gone. It actually works!


----------

